# The whole purpose of Sui Lum Tao??



## Corporal Hicks (Mar 2, 2005)

I've just about learned the first two forms of Sui Lum Tao. I believe that Sui Lum Tao especially in the first form promotes the understanding of the main striking and defensive moves in Wing Chun. I also know that its meant to enhance your bodies natural energy, how does it do this? Does it require doing Sui Lum Tao slowly? Should you be able to feel the change, or is it mental feeling? Lastly how often should I pratice these forms in your opinion?

Thanks for responses
Regards


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 2, 2005)

When you say the first 2 forms of Sui Lum Tao I am assuming that you are meaning the first 2 sections??

Sui Lum Tao has much to teach the WC practioner, it is basically where yu learn the ABC's of the entire system. It is true it does teach the main offensive and defensive moves, but this is only the begining. My Sifu always says to me that Sui Lum Tao is like like a buried treasure that after much time doing it, it will start to yield its treasure to you. Some of the fundamental principals that it teaches (and notice I said "some")

1. Economy of motion

2. Centreline theory

3.Confined area theory

4. Simplicity

5. How to find and maintain your centre of gravity

6. Maintaining and using your natural structure

7. relaxation and proper use of the shoulder as opposed to your muscular for attack and defence.

8. coordination of arms and stance

9. developing and utilising your natural energy through concnetration and "mind force"

10 Fixed elbow theory

11. The four gates and defensive halves

These are just some of the theories that with the proper time, patience and proper guidence by a good Sifu/instructor, you will discover with your Sui Lum Tao practice. Whenever you find what appears to be a problem with you wing chun, you always have the Sui Lum Tao to instruct you and guide you. It is often a story of Yip Mans students whenever they had trouble with aspects of their Wing chun that Yip Man would simply instruct them to "Do more sui Lum Tao" this is what my sifu also tells me "do more sui Lum Tao"

The way it enhances your natural bodies energy is through a 3 phase stage

1. Learning to relax and perform the movements in a TOTALY relaxed manner, so that you energy flows freely through you 

2. Using your mind to perform the movments with your centre of gravity as the base and your shoulder as the fulcrum to do so.

3. Learning to direct that mind force and use it within your natural structure.

Sui Lum Tao should be performed slowly and with great concentration, always baring in mind the centreline, economy of motion and the other principles as highlighted, it is of vital importance that the first section is performed extremly slowly as it helps to form a foundation of movement and tasting of the gravitational forces that are at play, as well as the importance that the opening hands and their principals play in you Wing Chun. Another reason for performing the first section slowly (as well as the last 2 sections) is so that you can train your stance (there is more to talk about there but I will leave that for another time)

At first there will be the feeling ie muscular body feeling, in terms of movment this will dissipate over time and will start to gradually be replaced by a "mind" feeling which is not something I can encapsualte into mere words, it is crucial that you shoulder be totally relaxed at all times, so as to allow the strength of your stance support your hands.

In my opinion, dont be lazy like I was and rip yourself of, do Sui Lum Tao whenever you have the opertunity to do it, whenever you you find yourself with a spare 20, 30, 40 Minutes (based on how strong your stance and patience level is) but make sure when you practice it you do 2 things:

1. Do it exactly as your Sifu has shown you (there is a good reason for this that will become apparant later) ie *DONT ADD ANYTHING TO YOUR SUI LUM TAO*

2. Practice for perfection, try to do the moves as perfectly as possible with that sense of the principles (as stated before)

I will add one last thing.

With Sui Lum Tao it at first glance does not appear to be mush or even to teach that much, have patience and perservere through and dont be in a hurry, it has much to teach you but you must be patient to learn its lessons. I would advise any one starting Wing chun (IMOP) dont even worry about Chum Kiu or Bui Jee, they are simply extensions of lessons that are taugh in Sui Lum Tao. It really is the foundation, and the stronger the foundation the stronger your wing chun, infact I would quite easily say that someone who has studied and practiced Sui Lum tao indepth would quite easily beat someone who knows the entire system but has rushed through it.

I hop e this helps, if you have other questions I will be happy to answer them for you.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Mar 2, 2005)

Cheers very much my friend, yes I meant sections not forms! 

Very informative thankyou!
Regards


----------



## DarrenJew (Mar 2, 2005)

bcbernam777

Excellent post... You've expressed many things that I've long forgotten, but after reading your post, many of my old memories have resurface when I first was taught Sil Lum Tao. Some things that come second nature after practicing it for a long period of time, sometimes the "why" is long forgotten... It is good to refresh those thoughts.

A Great post!

thank you


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm still reviewing previous posts to this site. What a big help!

Such a great source of information.


----------



## blackeye (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't know the Sui Lum Tao was so important, thanks for the info.


----------



## monji112000 (Aug 22, 2006)

its the most important form. 80% of Wing Chun is in SLT. You can stop at each movement and think of applications also.


----------



## sbooder (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi All,
I am new here and this is my first post. Because of my location and the distant proximity of my Sifu, I am learning WC through distance learning over the internet, and visiting my Sifu once a month.

I think that is cracking advice from *bcbernam777**.*

I have been a student of WC for only two weeks now and am still on the 1st section of Siu Nim Tao, and I feel that not progressing further at the moment has helped me immensely.

I do not intend to progress to section 2 until the beginning of next week.

What is good about concentrating on just the first section is it has allowed me to minimise the amount I have to focus on.

My daily training, consist of the following:

*Siu Nim Tao (Section 1)* 2 sets of 5 reps (10 reps total)
*Hoi Ma *3 sets of 5 reps (10 reps total*)*
*Lin wan kuen* 100 punches, 50 each side (one side at a time)
*Tan dar* 2 sets of 20 reps 10 each side (40 reps total)
*Fook dar* 2 sets of 20 reps 10 each side (40 reps total)
*Guan dar* 2 sets of 20 reps 10 each side (40 reps total)
*Pak dar* 2 sets of 20 reps 10 each side (40 reps total)
*Kuen siu Keun* 1 set of 20 reps 10 each side
*Chuen ma *2 sets of 20 reps 10 each side (40 reps total)
*Huen bo-to-juen bo *3 sets of 10 reps 5 each side (30 reps total)
*Hau bo* 2 sets of 10 reps 5 each side (20 reps total)
*Juen bo* 3 sets of 10 reps 10 each side (60 reps total)
*Lead arm defence drill* 2 sets of 20 reps alternate sides
*Rear arm defence drill* 2 sets of 20 reps alternate sides
*Lead arm defence drill with juen bo* 2 sets of 10 reps alternate sides
*Rear arm defence drill with juen bo* 2 sets of 10 reps alternate sides


This took me a week to build up to, but I am now finding it easier each day, which allows me to concentrate more on the actual form.

All this has come from the first section of the Siu Nim Tao, it is quite amazing.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Simon,

Keep up the good work, sounds like you have a great daily training routine.  I've only started out too and from what I see in class, at some point you're going to want a training partner to practice with.   

If you have a friend that's interested in taking the class, you could carpool together and then you'd have somebody to do chi sau with.

Well, anyway enjoy what your doing!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 23, 2006)

sbooder said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> I am new here and this is my first post. Because of my location and the distant proximity of my Sifu, I am learning WC through distance learning over the internet, and visiting my Sifu once a month.
> 
> I think that is cracking advice from *bcbernam777**.*
> ...



Looks like you're off to a good start. Welcome!


----------



## sbooder (Aug 23, 2006)

It is fortunate that my wife is going to start training next week as well so we will be able to train together.  We will both be going to the classes together too.


----------



## Si-Je (Sep 19, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:


> I've just about learned the first two forms of Sui Lum Tao. I believe that Sui Lum Tao especially in the first form promotes the understanding of the main striking and defensive moves in Wing Chun. I also know that its meant to enhance your bodies natural energy, how does it do this? Does it require doing Sui Lum Tao slowly? Should you be able to feel the change, or is it mental feeling? Lastly how often should I pratice these forms in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks for responses
> Regards


My Dai-Sihing is stressing the point of Si Lum Tao in my training these days.  
To build chi practice the first part of the form very slowly.  Breathe out the mouth while doing tan sau from your body and breathe in the nose while doing jum sau back to your solar plexes.  Keep the movements slow and rythmic with your breathing.  You will "feel" the energy in your hands, arms and such as you practice this.  That will start you off feeling chi.  It'll be sort of a warm feeling. 
When you've gotten pretty comfortable with the first part of the form, and are feeling energy, extend these very slow relaxed movements to the rest of the form.  Concentrate on the breathing, syncronize it with your movements.  Perform the form like this as slow as you can.  He was telling me I should take 15 minutes to complete the entire form, then 30.  I'm still working on that! lol!
Very important to let your mind go.  Try to reach a meditative state with the breathing being the pinnacle of your "thoughts".  Imagine energy flowing through your body, flowing with your breathing, and think of nothing elese.  Your body, or muscle memory knows the form mechanics, let it take over now without the mind interferring.  Focus the mind now on being relaxed, and breathing.


----------

